# How Do I Play this Shot



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2016)

Looking for some advice on how to play the shot pictured below:







The Ball is lying in approx 1 1/2 - 2 inches of lush grass, the fringe is 6-7 feet from the ball, the fringe is 2-3 feet wide and the flag is a further 6 - 7 feet on.

Just looking for different options, either i got under the ball and moved it half way up the bank or I put it across the green.

Different options appreciated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

Same as normal chip for me - look to land it on the fringe but expect that it may hop out - 56 degree on the back foot and make sure you accelerate through the ball to ensure that you go through the grass then onto the ball 

A few would look to play the flop shot but then the danger is going underneath the ball - just got to make sure you don't deaccelerate and end up chunking it or get to quick and thin it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2016)

From that lie and without much room I'd play a standard chip with a 58, get it on the green, two putt and move on


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Looking for some advice on how to play the shot pictured below:

View attachment 20286


View attachment 20287


The Ball is lying in approx 1 1/2 - 2 inches of lush grass, the fringe is 6-7 feet from the ball, the fringe is 2-3 feet wide and the flag is a further 6 - 7 feet on.

Just looking for different options, either i got under the ball and moved it half way up the bank or I put it across the green.

Different options appreciated
		
Click to expand...


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?71562-chip-pitch-from-the-rough


----------



## Three (Jul 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Looking for some advice on how to play the shot pictured below:

View attachment 20286


View attachment 20287


The Ball is lying in approx 1 1/2 - 2 inches of lush grass, the fringe is 6-7 feet from the ball, the fringe is 2-3 feet wide and the flag is a further 6 - 7 feet on.

Just looking for different options, either i got under the ball and moved it half way up the bank or I put it across the green.

Different options appreciated
		
Click to expand...

Easy. 
Most lofted wedge, opening the face and hit it hard and positively like a bunker splash shot.   Float it up high, land it just in the green and watch it roll up nearby the hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2016)

Three said:



			Easy. 
Most lofted wedge, opening the face and hit it hard and positively like a bunker splash shot.   Float it up high, land it just in the green and watch it roll up nearby the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Dificult to answer, understandibly without you seeing me, I was trying that and getting what Phil was saying about appearing to get under the ball, the ball was held up in the grass.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2016)

garyinderry said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?71562-chip-pitch-from-the-rough

Click to expand...

Cheers Gary will give it a go.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Dificult to answer, understandibly without you seeing me, I was trying that and getting what Phil was saying about appearing to get under the ball, the ball was held up in the grass.
		
Click to expand...

If you think there's a danger of going under the ball, keep your weight even.
If the ball is sat well down and you can't slide under, weight on the front foot.

At least that's what this guy says...

[video=youtube_share;C5ophbTUY7s]https://youtu.be/C5ophbTUY7s[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jul 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Looking for some advice on how to play the shot pictured below:

View attachment 20286


View attachment 20287


The Ball is lying in approx 1 1/2 - 2 inches of lush grass, the fringe  is 6-7 feet from the ball, the fringe is 2-3 feet wide and the flag is a  further 6 - 7 feet on.

Just looking for different options, either i got under the ball and moved it half way up the bank or I put it across the green.

Different options appreciated
		
Click to expand...


my take couple issues with this kinda shot are the short amount,  relatively speaking, the ball has to travel to end a reasonable distance  from the pin also given it has to clear a good bunch of stuff you don't  want to leave it in

so there's gotta be a tad of continual speed  to the clubhead to get it through the grass as the lie presents itself  here (ramped up even a tad some more resistance if the grass is  damp/wet) 

so in effect the clubhead speed needed for the  distance of travel would send the ball out too hot too far, or  subconsciously folks sensing this they decelerate and dump if a few feet  so still in the thicker stuff  

so the speed of the clubhead  gotta to really be used to send the ball _'up in the air some'_ (not a fancy flop  unless folks have down a whole bunch of practice of this) but still up

way  to get this down is partly in set-up and partly in execution (as normal  the line of the shot taken from behind the ball and an area on the  green picked out that's the landing target)

that said take the  highest lofted wedge you got, or if you got a 60Âº but not that comfy  with it and/or don't use it over much, the second highest lofted wedge

first off open up the face just a tad (_open the face then take the grip on the handle_,  not take the grip as normal then rotate the hands to open the face as  that won't have the face open in the actual shot execution) so little  ways more of the 'bounce' gets presented for 2 reasons, square face the  grass more likely to want to shut the face down on contact and that  lowers loft as well as making the ball come out hot with clubhead speed,  tad open face helps disperse the energy from the clubhead speed to send  the ball up

have the ball center feet off of the sternum with  the butt end handle pointed at the belt buckle belly button area so the  shaft is more vertical or with just a tad of forwards lean - as put ball  off the back foot with a forwards leaning shaft the ball's coming out  too low too hot or again folks likely to quit on it

weight around  55%:45% and keep it that ways the whole time, tad of a wrist hinge as  turn aways as want a little ways steeper angle of attack and the chest  must continue to turn into impact and through as you want that  continuous feeling of speed to work against the resistance of the grass  and realistically even with a tad steeper swing the first point of  contact will always be the grass around an inch or so behind the ball so  you gotta mentally prepare for that contact and 'sound' and keep the  clubhead moving keep the core and the chest turning

when faced on  the course move goodbunch feet aways from the ball to similar length  grass to set-up and have some rehearsal shots to feel the resistance you  going to in the shot itself - never rehearse close to where the ball  lies as if the ball is caught up any and not on the ground the rehearsal  swing will cause the ball to move

key is though folks have got  to practice this kinda stuff on a regular basis can't for sure expect  decent percentage of good outcomes only ever playing this shot a small  bunch of times in a round of golf - just not going to happen

practice  I do regularly is a game called 'greenside pitch par' take 6, 10, 12  whatever (depending on how much you want to bite off and time you got to  practice) and spot then around a practice green area in the rough like  this lie, some easier, some deeper down

 if using 6 balls the par is 12 so par is down in two 
object of the game is to beat par tough ask as you gotta hole out at least once
done over time regularly and keep a record to make it competitive against yourself each time

just  start and go round playing all the pitch/chip shots out first - then  hole out starting with the balls nearest the hole - first time out is  goin to be a bunch over par but then whatever you got a target to aim at


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2016)

56 degree sand wedge with the most bounce, keeping my hands well forward all the time commit and don't decelerate, couple of practice swings in similar grass nearby to get the feel of the resistance and pace you need then fully replicate, chip/flop it up & single putt :thup:

#NoFear.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2016)

OR

Use a 9 iron/PW, ball middle, weight forward, choke down the grip and aim to lend the ball in the fringe to kill the speed.
Needs practice though


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 27, 2016)

An issue I've had recently with this kind of shot is where the grass is thick and ball is sitting down but the ground under the ball is hard. Particularly on some dryer areas to the side of the green which don't get watered. Feel that my sand wedge has too much bounce and I'm not getting the club under the ball so thinking of trying opening up gap wedge instead. Anyone else got any experience or thoughts on that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			If you think there's a danger of going under the ball, keep your weight even.
If the ball is sat well down and you can't slide under, weight on the front foot.

At least that's what this guy says...

[video=youtube_share;C5ophbTUY7s]https://youtu.be/C5ophbTUY7s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

There is a video of Phil doing loads of shots around the green from different lies online its about 9 minutes long and I believe you will learn more in that 9 minutes than 5 hours of lessons off a pro who will waffle on for hours about nothing.

No disrespect to coach but I didn't read your post because that's how I envisage a pro giving a lesson a very long winded answer for a simple solution imo.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 27, 2016)

Its not only the length of grass the ball is sitting in.  You have to look at how much is sitting behind the ball where you are looking to strike it. 

It seems to have a clump where the club would make contact with the ball.

I would be giving this a decent thump.  Hitting 1 and half inches behind the ball, face open a bit, aiming left with the handle lowered releasing the club head. 


Because you are presenting so much loft, you are free to give it a decent thump as its only going to go a bit higher and a little further.  


As I said in the thread I posted earlier, I used to dig these out with hands ahead etc hitting down but more often than not they came out hot with little control or worse, stubbed the club into the ground. 


As bob says, you must practice this shot to know how it will react, give you confidence to play it and know how not to go under the ball depending on how the ball is sitting.


This shot is a lot of fun.  Go try it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2016)

Cheers all, plenty of options and food for thought, definitely will practise a few and see which is the most comfortable/rewarding.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2016)

or....

join the European or PGA tour, claim its plugged and get a free drop on the green..... sorted


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just a little chip with whatever wedge has the most bounce and most loft combo.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			From that lie and without much room I'd play a standard chip with a 58, get it on the green, two putt and move on
		
Click to expand...

This for me.  

Yes you could try and be cute and land it in the fringe or short of the flag and single putt....but the % play is to safely get the ball on the green and then 2 putt.

I have however always been a fan of a thinned wedge (read attempted flop shot).....about 300mph, 1 foot off the floor, hit the flag and drop down into the hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2016)

Good practise today on the course from similar lies, more good than bad, the video Gary linked is good fun to attempt, when the flop shot comes off it's great, also flopped it short.

also tried 9I/PW and positive results but need to learn pace as these came out really well, too well at times:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good practise today on the course from similar lies, more good than bad, the video Gary linked is good fun to attempt, when the flop shot comes off it's great, also flopped it short.

also tried 9I/PW and positive results but need to learn pace as these came out really well, too well at times:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Me and scouser will take you through options, next time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and scouser will take you through options, next time.

Click to expand...

Cheers, feel free to forget to tell Scouser :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 30, 2016)

Had time at the club this evening so made a little video playing this type of short sided shot from the rough. 

60 wedge fat sole 11 bounce.   pops them out nice and lands soft.   

[video=youtube;wkBvAoSk85s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkBvAoSk85s[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Had time at the club this evening so made a little video playing this type of short sided shot from the rough. 

60 wedge fat sole 11 bounce.   pops them out nice and lands soft.   

[video=youtube;wkBvAoSk85s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkBvAoSk85s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Are you standing open to the target? Is the end of the club pointing at your buckle or lower?
Impressive results&#128515;


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 31, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you standing open to the target? Is the end of the club pointing at your buckle or lower?
Impressive results&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Yes standing open, ball forward of centre. Face open.   Handle i'd say is an inch or two lower than its natural lie angle.  Hands a touch behind the ball.  Hit a bit behind the ball and club slips in and does the rest.   don't quit on it half way back then accelerate through.  


You don't need to go overboard with the lowering of the handle unless you are looking to get very cute with it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2016)

Hands behind the ball is very similar to the linear method, especially the letting the club hit behind and slide under. At least your way looks far more natural than mine and as long as it works then good luck with it. Not for the faint hearted though


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 31, 2016)

If it s stableford my Advice to you would be just pick it up and march on to the next hole cozy your probably not going to make a point anyway. Play the flop shot


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 31, 2016)

If it was a game with mates would probably play the high flop and pray for a slam dunk 
In a qualifier I would take a 52 wedge, short backswing and long followthrough so it pitched onto the fringe and rolled out.


----------

